# swollen red eye...



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I came home from work today an found two things out...
1) Boom had puked... I think his tummy really doesnt like the Merrick I got him.. I think we're going back to Chicken soup.

2) His right eye is red, not his actual eye, but his lids, top an bottom. They're swollen. He's a bit shy about having it looked at but he's not guarding it. 

I'm more worried bout they eye than the tummy. Called the vet and have an appt for 3:30. They said no food or water cuz of the tummy, but I'm havin a tough time with it. I really think its a food thing.. 

Thoughts...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Awwww. Sorry he's under the weather! Get well quick, Boom....


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

one more thing i should mention... his hair's really long in his face.. I'm wondering if its hair bugging his eyes?


Also, it sounds weird... but its switched eyes?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonder if it's an allergi reaction to something.. was the first of eating that particular food or rather "flavor"?
let us know how it goes at the vets!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Just checking in on Boom. Feel better soon, little guy.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

i gave him some food and bout half an hr later he puked up everything he had in his tummy. He's still looking a lil puny.

His eyes aren't puffy anymore...

And it was a new type of food.. I started feeding Merrick, but had been feeding chicken soup.


Wheres Parkers Mommy when you need her....


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that your baby isn't feeling well!! I feel so helpless having neither scientific or practical advice to offer - here's all we got







(hoping to get a laugh out of you.)


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> I came home from work today an found two things out...
> 1) Boom had puked... I think his tummy really doesnt like the Merrick I got him.. I think we're going back to Chicken soup.
> 
> 2) His right eye is red, not his actual eye, but his lids, top an bottom. They're swollen. He's a bit shy about having it looked at but he's not guarding it.
> ...


What you are describing is the exact thing that happens to Teddy when he gets chicken or beef....I know immediately now if there is a random ingrediant in items like treats because it happens immediately following getting one of these two things. Depending on the amount he has consumed....he could be red eyed for days or less. I always feel so bad if he gets these items even if he gets them from others who are not as careful about dropping items. I have a friend who is a bit older and heavier and she and I will have dinner (usually takeout chinese and a movie) and she is known to leave crumbs....she is very good now about not giving Teddy any, but she is not the neatest person so Teddy pays the price. I try very hard to watch every mouthful she takes.









Poor Baby - I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey used to throw up a lot before. I figured out that it's ok if he doesn't eat for a day. I used to worry and feed him and he threw up again and I feed him again. but it is best if you just don't feed him for a day. It will go away the next day. also change his food. Sparkey threw up everything when he was eating the wellness dry food. Now that one suppose to be very good but some foods just don't work for some dogs, you have to find the one that works. Mine loves Natural Balance and that is also all natural. and it is the allergy formula (duck and potato). 

Hopefully he can drink some water. and hope tomorrow he'll be back to normal.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

well he threw up a couple more times last night, mostly stomach vile... poor baby..

he slept all night though and woke up with me to go out... he poo'd and then he went back in our bed room with daddy. 

He seemed to be feelin better.

He has a vet appt at 3:30.

Once his tummy settles we're goin back to chicken soup for the pet lovers soul.... no more merrick turducken for us.... I wonder if its the duck?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... I missed the convo last night about Boom!







I'm sorry to hear your baby isnt feel well. I hope he feels better ASAP!







Let us know how the vet appointment goes!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Awww, I hope Boom feels better soon.







Let us know what the vet says.

Tucker puked bile twice yesterday right after I got home from work. Of course, I freak out everytime he does this because I'm paranoid ever since he had parvo, but he seemed fine for the rest of the night. I think he just had an empty tummy, because his food looked untouched. I always leave him a few treats when I leave in the morning, but he gobbles those up right away, so he probably had nothing since the morning. And after the second time he puked, he started doing that reverse sneezing thing for a few seconds. I know they say that it really doesn't hurt them, but it just breaks my heart to see him do it.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Poor Boom







I hope he is feeling better very soon.Let us know what the vet says


----------

